# The Sound Of My Personality Thread



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

No, not just your current mood, your entire PERSONALITY.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

These 4 should cover it..

Great idea for a thread

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6bGEPTOegY


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I mean come on, let's be real here.







EDIT: All the shit that I'd post here isn't hosted on youtube anywhere


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I think this best sums up my personality:


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

I can listen to this all day long.. this song's gotten me through some bad times


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I wanted to put more, but this should suffice.


If anyone actually listens to them, have fun.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> YouTube - Sonic Youth - Teenage Riot (Live)
> 
> YouTube - Taco - Puttin' on the Ritz (Original Uncensored Version)
> 
> ...


 Hilariously eclectic


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

One song couldn't do it.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> One song couldn't do it.


One song normally can't... but the range of your choices is hilarious.. what can I say??


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

*wait for post*


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

The sound of my heart





The sound of my smile





The sound of my poetry


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

*I wish i was half electronic*
The last shreds of skin are in the sweet sunlight
And i've turned into this smiling, snarling monster
As i watch the walls descend
As i watch the walls descend like stars





 
Are we more than human?
Will we be more than a memory?
Just fragments of a distant star

*Am I more than human*
And one day I'll fly away
*Maybe I'll go back to where I once came from*





 
So far so good 'cause no one knows I'm faking
I wish I could show you the toll it's taking
*Sometimes I live as if there's no tomorrow*
*So far so good*





 
while you are away
*my heart comes undone*
*slowly unravels*
in a ball of yarn
the devil collects it
with a grin
our love
in a ball of yarn





 
*What if I wanted to fight*
Beg for the rest of my life
What would you do?

You say you wanted more
What are you waiting for?
*I'm not running from you*





 
*Who knows what tomorrow will bring*
Maybe sunshine or maybe the rain
*But as for me, I'll wait and see*

*Sometimes it's a rainy day*
Just to let you know
*Everything's going to be all right*
All right...


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sure you'll agree that I'm quite a mix up


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

OK a punk cover of O Sole Mio at a bar mitzvah pretty much sums me up, but I'll add two more to give a better understanding.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)




----------

